# Casio Edifice EQS-700DB Review



## Vicioussid (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Guys and Girls,

This is my first forum entry.










I have recently purchased the Casio Edifice EQS-700DB-1A. The model has come out in February 2011. I'm doing this review because I could not find any info out there about the watch.

I made the purchase on eBay, if anyone needs info email me. I'm not in anyway affiliated with Casio or the seller. This is probably apparent from my review.










Lets get into it.

It is essentially identical to these models bar the colour of the dial and markings: 
Edifice EQW-M710DB-7AJF White dial with black & white markings on a SS bracelet, 
Edifice EQW-M710DB-1A1ER Black dial with grey and red markings on a SS bracelet, 
Edifice EQW-M710-1AER Black dial with grey and Yellow marking on a rubber strap.

These models also have the Wave Cepter name on the watch. The three models are available on the european market only.

The Japanese movement is the same for all four watches. The movement is also used in the CASIO G-SHOCK GW-3000 range (the more bulky casing Casio, which was my original choice before this one).



















Ok onto the watch. I wanted an affordable watch that was tough, water resistant, had GMT (if possible), SS bracelet, was analog with moving seconds hand. By affordable I meant under AU$500. Well this Casio Edifice came with those specs and more. Briefly, the watch is a chrono however the second hand moves when in time mode, bonus. It is Solar powered, 10 bar (100m) water resistant, 29 Time Zones, Local and 1 world time can be viewed at the same time. 24hr time, Alarm and a inner rotating bezel, that's right an inner rotating bezel.

Here are the specs from the Casio Site:
• Case / bezel material: Stainless steel
• Stainless Steel Band
• One-touch 3-fold Buckle
• Solid Band
• 100-meter water resistance
• Neobrite
• Sapphire Glass
• Partial ion plated
• Solar powered
• World time
• 29 time zones (29 cities + coordinated universal time), daylight saving on/off, Home city / World time city swapping
• 1/100-second stopwatch
• Measuring capacity: 23'59.99''
• Measuring modes: Elapsed time, split time
• Daily alarm
• Low battery alert
• Power Saving (Hands stop to save power when the watch is left in the dark.)
 Full auto-calendar (to year 2099)
• Regular timekeeping
• Analog: 3 hands (hour, minute (hand moves every 10 seconds), second),
• 3 dials (24-hour, world time hour and minutes, day), date
• Accuracy: ±15 seconds per month
• Approx. battery operating time:
• 6 months on rechargeable battery (operation period with normal use without exposure to light after full charge)
• 28 months on rechargeable battery (operation period when stored in total darkness with the power save function on after full charge)
• Size of case/total weight: 50.5 X 47.3 X 12.6 mm/184 g.



















My first thoughts:
The watch comes with a bracelet with enough links to fit the biggest of wrists, I took 4 off and the watch is slightly loose on my wrist (first photo). 
The watch is very comfortable and not too heavy, an OMEGA Seamaster PO with SS bracelet feels a lot heavier. At first I thought learning the functions is going to be difficult, however it wasn't too bad. Since it uses the UTC TIME FREQUENCY the time was already set, again not too hard to do it yourself.



















Basically the watch has four modes to play with 1. Time 2. World Time (including DST on off) 3. Stop Watch 4. Alarm (10sec bip). 
When in time mode or standard mode what is viewable is Local time, day, date, 24hr time and World time. When going through some of these modes the hands start moving into position and this really cool to watch. Again the moving second hand, when in std mode, is a cool feature as it makes the watch come alive, unlike a normal chrono. Also the second hand skips at 1 sec intervals when fully charged. When battery needs charging the hands skips at 2 sec intervals and stops altogether when battery has run out of power. It mentioned that a full charge can last about 5 months.

Overall you probably need fairly good eye sight as some of the info on the dial is quite small. Generally the dials and numbers took a while to get used to. This is however me being more used to the large numbers that you see on most Pilot watches etc. Night vision isn't too bad either. Also, did I mention the inner rotating bezel, this is a cool bonus.



















I only have one gripe and that is about the crown. The crown is a little loose and I'm a bit worried this could be an issue. When I turn the crown the crown and inner bezel are quite loose and a bit too easy to turn. The crown can be moved by about 0.5mm off the case. Maybe someone can explain how these things are connected together, hopefully there is some kind of inner membrane in there to stop it from water getting in. I'm going to get it checked for pressure before any water usage.

UPDATE:
I had the watch pressure tested in water at around 20 BAR and no problems with the crown and inner bezel. I guess its just meant to be a bit loose. So for all those concerned all is good with the Edifice.

Thx Vicioussid.


----------



## gmtminus5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the review and nice photos.


----------



## klausBR (Apr 30, 2008)

nice watch and review.
thanks


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

Great review!

Does anyone know a reputable online store in the US or Canada that sells this model?


----------



## Vicioussid (Apr 10, 2011)

Ironhead66,

I don't think this model is available in the US(Not available on the US Casio site). As I mentioned this model, in its other form, EQW-M710DB-7AJF,
EQW-M710DB-1A1ER and EQW-M710-1AER are available on the UK - Europe market only. The EQS-700 seems to only be available in the Asia Oceanic region. I haven't even seen it locally either, but a few adverts have popped up here and there, GQ magazine, so it is coming.

The guy I bought it from on eBay has more than 10 available he has sold 3 including the 1 to me. He is situated in Hong Kong. I think the watch is put together in China so hence why the guy has it available before anyone else. I got in contact with the first buyer and quizzed him on authenticity etc, all good obviously. Of course that was no guarantee, but I had no other options at hand. Also I knew once sold locally it would be 250% more in price. Actually just remembered, I got a quote from Casio Japan - CASIO | Hong Kong (HK) | Javy's International Ltd. - Authorized Distributor by CASIO and HARIO. I just filled out a form and he got back to me with price and shipping cost to Australia. Not sure if I can mention prices (anyone?) but the cost was 40% more than I paid. Email me and I can let you know details if needed.

Thx V.


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info - I'll look into it! 

I'm putting together a short list of watches for the wife to get me for my birthday, and this or one of the other Feb 2011 models is high on the list. Love the look and functionality, plus it being solar is another plus.


----------



## Dianetix (Apr 12, 2011)

I actually really like this watch as well. It would be nice to add to the collection as a daily-wearer. I have seen a few on Ebay, unsure whether the pricing is fair, but it's the only place I have seen it available for purchase online..


----------



## Nishanth Madu (Sep 5, 2011)

@
*Vicioussid:* nyc reveiw nd awesome watch nd photography..cud u plzz let me knw wht cam did u used nd also itz model plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## sophiemith (Sep 2, 2011)

The dial is so cool. Very nice review.


----------



## siabent80 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have bought this watch and my crown and inner bezel can be turn easily. it is very lose and easy to turn. I bought this watch 200 us dollar with free shipping on ebay after read your review. thank's for your comment about this watch..


----------



## siabent80 (Jan 25, 2012)

hi *Dianetix* 
I have bought this watch from this seller on ebay. this seller is a relable person. I take my watch without problem. this is my watch's ebay link. you can trust this seller. take care...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EQS-Series-...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6101972868552047925


----------



## vfp16 (Aug 21, 2011)

Does the bracelet pull arm hairs? Also, how good is the lume? I have some of the older cheaper Edifices and they pull hairs like wow, and the lume is next to useless.


----------



## kyoskata (Jun 23, 2017)

Dear Edifice user. I have this watch years ago as a present from Kuwait, without a manual. I watch film in u-tube, download a short manual, but it is too advance for me anyway. I thing the most difficult thing is to adjust Year and Month. I riched to the point I work with the hours an minutes only. I wanted to sell it but now I think it is better to became an advanced user. The watch is created to make us happier. I am not sure if you could help me with an advice - short manual or tips to be able to adjust it. 
Thank you very much in advance for your eventual advice. Simeon


----------



## Joseco (Jul 29, 2020)

kyoskata said:


> Dear Edifice user. I have this watch years ago as a present from Kuwait, without a manual. I watch film in u-tube, download a short manual, but it is too advance for me anyway. I thing the most difficult thing is to adjust Year and Month. I riched to the point I work with the hours an minutes only. I wanted to sell it but now I think it is better to became an advanced user. The watch is created to make us happier. I am not sure if you could help me with an advice - short manual or tips to be able to adjust it.
> Thank you very much in advance for your eventual advice. Simeon


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

Great review - thanks for posting!


----------

